# Tobbe's first billfish!!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Last sat. Tobbe caught her first billfish!! A nice sailfish!!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Congrats. Still on my bucket list.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!!! Trolling, or live bait?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Trolling.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Congrats


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations.....beautiful fish!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet!!!.. did she go swimmin in the canal?

rich


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

In the gulf!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

LITECATCH said:


> Last sat. Tobbe caught her first billfish!! A nice sailfish!!



Good job!!!! Nice fish!!!


----------



## Penzas (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice catch! Good job!


----------

